# A Pixel Betta I Made



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, on my Nintendo 2DS, when I updatedit, I got this thing called Miiverse. On there, we can draw, and I saw lots of people doing pixelations. The first two I have done have been dogs, and I decided to try to draw a betta. I did, but it didn't turn out too great, even though I spent 1 and a half hours on it,trying to get the lines perfectly straight. Then, I got on my tablet, saved the image, uploaded it to Facebook, then onto Photobucket, so I can post it here. So, I present to you my pixel betta.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

